# ..



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

..


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

ROCK!!! 
Sounds like it should.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

... let me just tuck this into my waist elastic. Now then...

RAWK!!!!

Seriously dude that is absolutely beastly sounding.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What do I think about it? I think I want it.

My bandmate's JCM800 runs 6550's, we estimate it puts out around 180W.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome cool, I got deaf (er) just looking at it.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Cups said:


> ROCK!!!
> Sounds like it should.





garrettdavis275 said:


> ... let me just tuck this into my waist elastic. Now then...
> 
> RAWK!!!!
> 
> Seriously dude that is absolutely beastly sounding.





Budda said:


> What do I think about it? I think I want it.
> 
> My bandmate's JCM800 runs 6550's, we estimate it puts out around 180W.





GUInessTARS said:


> Awesome cool, I got deaf (er) just looking at it.


Thanks a ton Guys, I greatly appreciate the kind words and thank you for taking the time to watch my sound clip.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd love to plug my 335 into that and let it scream


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I won't like it until @adcandour gives his endorsement...


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I'd love to plug my 335 into that and let it scream


I haven't tried one through it yet. I'd love to play "farewell to kings" with a 335 and this Plexi, probably would awesome.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Jimmy_D said:


> I won't like it until @adcandour gives his endorsement...


Hey, no worries my friend.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice! and excellent riffs!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was very surprised at the amount of gain....I expected a much cleaner tone with some grit but not all out distortion. Is that a result of the one wire mod, or just running it cranked with the MV down? Were you running an overdrive out front?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

looks and sounds great!!


impressive amount of Marshall gear there...and a full JCM800 stack too...yowza

what are you playing through? that can't be straight into the amp?


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

ezcomes said:


> very nice! and excellent riffs!


Thank you, I appreciate the kindness.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

keto said:


> I was very surprised at the amount of gain....I expected a much cleaner tone with some grit but not all out distortion. Is that a result of the one wire mod, or just running it cranked with the MV down? Were you running an overdrive out front?


Yeah, It's all head plugged straight in. I'm not using any OD pedals, I don't even own any.  The gain is the result of the OWM and PPIMV working together.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

bolero said:


> looks and sounds great!!
> 
> 
> impressive amount of Marshall gear there...and a full JCM800 stack too...yowza
> ...


Thank you kindly Sir!!
Yes, I always have a few toys laying around.  
A lot of people bring vintage Marshall's to me for my R/T mod so I usually have some beauty laying around. 
The setup for this recording was my Ibanez Jem with Seymour Duncan SH-4 in the bridge plugged straight into my '68 Major Plexi and plugged into a JCM800 1960a cab with Celestion G12-M 25w Greenbacks. No pedals were used in front of the amp.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

HOT DAMN...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds pretty wicked!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Michael R/T said:


> Thank you kindly Sir!!
> Yes, I always have a few toys laying around.
> A lot of people bring vintage Marshall's to me for my R/T mod so I usually have some beauty laying around.
> The setup for this recording was my Ibanez Jem with Seymour Duncan SH-4 in the bridge plugged straight into my '68 Major Plexi and plugged into a JCM800 1960a cab with Celestion G12-M 25w Greenbacks. No pedals were used in front of the amp.


Nice! obvisouly not cranked...cuz those poor speakers would be on FIRE!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Like Keto I expected a very different sound, unlike Cups I didn't think it sounded like it should and I did think it sounds modded.
I can qualify this by saying I own a 69 Plexi which is not modded. I don't like boosts so I run mine through a inductive load break/reamper... Bad Cat Unleash.
What I did hear was a killer sounding modded 68 Major.
I'm interested to know more about the OWM and PPIMV mods... firstly what do the acronyms stand for? Secondly what do they do? I'm hearing more gain at lower volumes for sure but I'm also hearing a completely different gain structure and voicing that's "plexi" at heart but no doubt modded sounding. I can hear a few tweeks were made to the circuit and I'm interested to know what you did. I don't ever plan on modding mine but a plexi build is in my future. Am I right in saying the mods are "Friedman" inspired or maybe "Egnater" inspired.
What are you willing to share? Here or PM...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> I'm interested to know more about the OWM and PPIMV mods... firstly what do the acronyms stand for? Secondly what do they do? I'm hearing more gain at lower volumes for sure but I'm also hearing a completely different gain structure and voicing that's "plexi" at heart but no doubt modded sounding. I can hear a few tweeks were made to the circuit and I'm interested to know what you did. I don't ever plan on modding mine but a plexi build is in my future. Am I right in saying the mods are "Friedman" inspired or maybe "Egnater" inspired.
> What are you willing to share? Here or PM...


PPIMV - post phase inverter master volume
which is self explanatory

OWM - one wire mod
he also does an R/T mod

I'm interested in learning more about both of those.

I thought it was a great Marshall tone, but I'm far from being a judge of the ultimate Marshall tone.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

dcole said:


> Sounds pretty wicked!


Thank you kindly Sir!!


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

ezcomes said:


> Nice! obvisouly not cranked...cuz those poor speakers would be on FIRE!


Thank you!!
It's was recording at around TV listening volume, not loud at all.
However, once you get the volume up a bit and get the speakers driving it sounds even better.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

My goal is to become familiar enough with amp building to make myself a Marshall Pig!! Well, that & a BTO Bass head..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

One wire mod - same as what was done on late 70s/early 80s Canadian import Hiwatts? Something about using an unused half of one of the 12AX7s as an additional gain stage....


----------



## collector (Feb 12, 2017)

hey mike welcome , seen a 200 watt 68 major on kijijji for sale for around $3500 , thought it was yours lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> One wire mod - same as what was done on late 70s/early 80s Canadian import Hiwatts?


That is my understanding, it cascades the channels (but non-used channel rather than unused half of 12AX7). Off the wiper of volume control from one of the channels into the input of the other channel.
From what I read the Canadian distributor of Hiwatt did it to compete with the JCM800's that had cascaded input circuit. (see JCM800 2203 schematic)


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

danielSunn0))) said:


> My goal is to become familiar enough with amp building to make myself a Marshall Pig!! Well, that & a BTO Bass head..


It's very hard to find a Pig schematic. They only made them in '67 with the split tone controls and partridge transformers.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

keto said:


> One wire mod - same as what was done on late 70s/early 80s Canadian import Hiwatts? Something about using an unused half of one of the 12AX7s as an additional gain stage....


There is a number of ways to do the "one wire mod" and I'm not sure what style Hiwatt used back then. I wish I own an old Hiwatt from the 70's, maybe one day I'll score one.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

collector said:


> hey mike welcome , seen a 200 watt 68 major on kijijji for sale for around $3500 , thought it was yours lol


Nope, not mine. 
I'd never sell mine, It's my all time favorite amp head.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Michael R/T said:


> It's very hard to find a Pig schematic. They only made them in '67 with the split tone controls and partridge transformers.


I found what is apparently a very accurate schematic made by a member on a Marshall forum. He configured it from several photos of the actual amp and a couple people have used the schematic for builds, saying it's very accurate. If you look up someone named Johan Segborn on YouTube you can find a video of him playing one that was restored from the schematic and it sounds absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Okay got it... Post phase inverter Master and one wire. I've hear the one wire mod before on amps like mine. The Major has a completely different sound than that. Thanx for explaining the Major a bit. To me it sounded like some tweeking and mods had been dome. Not really a "plexi" sound but definetly a very cool sound. I found your videos and subscribed. I want to do my own build from scratch or kit.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

danielSunn0))) said:


> I found what is apparently a very accurate schematic made by a member on a Marshall forum. He configured it from several photos of the actual amp and a couple people have used the schematic for builds, saying it's very accurate. If you look up someone named Johan Segborn on YouTube you can find a video of him playing one that was restored from the schematic and it sounds absolutely gorgeous!


Well, that's good new. I really glad you found something. 
Yes, I know Johan.
Him and I are good friends. 
The video of him playing through the '67 Pig is one of my favorites.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Okay got it... Post phase inverter Master and one wire. I've hear the one wire mod before on amps like mine. The Major has a completely different sound than that. Thanx for explaining the Major a bit. To me it sounded like some tweeking and mods had been dome. Not really a "plexi" sound but definetly a very cool sound. I found your videos and subscribed. I want to do my own build from scratch or kit.


Yes, this is true.
A 100w/50w Marshall Plexi and 200w Major Plexi do not sound the same at all, two different beasts. 
Half way through this thread I posted a video explaining the mods and tweaks I do to Majors, if you have time check it out.
Thank you for subscribing, I greatly appreciate it.
I've never seen a build kit for the 200w Major, I hope someone will take that on one day and make a kit.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Michael R/T said:


> Well, that's good new. I really glad you found something.
> Yes, I know Johan.
> Him and I are good friends.
> The video of him playing through the '67 Pig is one of my favorites.


That's so cool! I really enjoy his videos. Just some great riffs being played through great gear, and sometimes he does rather amusing intros.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Im looking at a 50 watt 1987 but am also interested in your 50 watt now that Ive watched a few of your videos and see that particular one. Do you have a webpage? Facebook? Email?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont want to know what the Pig is, sounds dangerous for the wallet.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

danielSunn0))) said:


> That's so cool! I really enjoy his videos. Just some great riffs being played through great gear, and sometimes he does rather amusing intros.


I totally agree and I love his intros as well.
I like when he says "lets go"


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Im looking at a 50 watt 1987 but am also interested in your 50 watt now that Ive watched a few of your videos and see that particular one. Do you have a webpage? Facebook? Email?


I don't have any amps for sale right now. Those are mostly customers amps I've mod in the videos you see. 
I don't have a webpage or anything. I just mod vintage Marshall's for people who request my services usually through forums, youtube and through word of mouth. 
However, if you'd like my email address that would fine. [email protected]
I usually exchange phones numbers through the email and that way I can talk to you on the phone and get a better understanding of what you're looking for.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> I dont want to know what the Pig is, sounds dangerous for the wallet.


It's dangerous on the ears as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Michael R/T said:


> It's dangerous on the ears as well.


I'm privileged to stand in front of two very cranked JCM800 2203's regularly, thankfully custom ear plugs lessen that concern!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Budda said:


> I'm privileged to stand in front of two very cranked JCM800 2203's regularly, thankfully custom ear plugs lessen that concern!


To put it in perspective, the PIG is a 200watt Marshall driven by a quad of kt88's with a plate voltage so high (roughly 750DC) it was known for melting or blowing up the tubes over a short period of time. One is not known to exist in a completely original state because of how proficient they were at destroying themselves, possibly with the exception of the one at Marshall Museum. All with only 3 knobs...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

keto said:


> I was very surprised at the amount of gain....I expected a much cleaner tone with some grit but not all out distortion. Is that a result of the one wire mod, or just running it cranked with the MV down? Were you running an overdrive out front?





Michael R/T said:


> Yeah, It's all head plugged straight in. I'm not using any OD pedals, I don't even own any.  The gain is the result of the OWM and PPIMV working together.


Ah, that explains it - preamp OD vs power section. Openned up in that small room it would kill you. It's not that ultralinear amps are clean (like hey say), just that they have so much power you can hardly turn them up enough to get dirty. 

Nice and chunky Marshall riffage there for sho.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> To put it in perspective, the PIG is a 200watt Marshall driven by a quad of kt88's with a plate voltage so high (roughly 750DC) it was known for melting or blowing up the tubes over a short period of time. One is not known to exist in a completely original state because of how proficient they were at destroying themselves, possibly with the exception of the one at Marshall Museum. All with only 3 knobs...


So was it just the PIG that gave Marshalls the rep for catching fire? Aside from the part failure it sounds like a dream.

When I got my JCM800 back from the tech, it measures 120W clean with the EL34's. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Ah, that explains it - preamp OD vs power section. Openned up in that small room it would kill you. It's not that ultralinear amps are clean (like hey say), just that they have so much power you can hardly turn them up enough to get dirty.
> 
> Nice and chunky Marshall riffage there for sho.


Yeah, the Major is a great platform to work off of. You get the preamp circuit really gainy by tweaking the circuit a little bit and then send it off to the tight, clean monster headroom power stage for an awesome overall sounding mix. I've modded a few of these amps over the years and they sounded so good, I ended up getting one for myself.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We actually chatted 4-5 months ago via your kijiji ad. Wondering if there are any rest or Amos you've tried this on? I as because of their availability and price point. Nice job on this one. Cheers .


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Welcome to the forum. We actually chatted 4-5 months ago via your kijiji ad. Wondering if there are any rest or Amos you've tried this on? I as because of their availability and price point. Nice job on this one. Cheers .


I'm not sure what the question is you're trying to ask me but thank you for the kind words and warm welcome.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried to ask if any of these mods work on traynor Amps. Price point is better.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

sambonee said:


> I tried to ask if any of these mods work on traynor Amps. Price point is better.


Yeah, some of these mods would work in an older Traynor amp. I know people that have modded these old Traynor's and they sounded really good.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I'm gonna find a $250-$300 traynor and bring it over before the year's out. Get my rocks on.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> Well I'm gonna find a $250-$300 traynor and bring it over before the year's out. Get my rocks on.


I'm going to want to try that sean...


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

sambonee said:


> Well I'm gonna find a $250-$300 traynor and bring it over before the year's out. Get my rocks on.


When I become available, I'd be glad to have a look at it for ya.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Killer tone Michael!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Michael R/T said:


> Yeah, some of these mods would work in an older Traynor amp. I know people that have modded these old Traynor's and they sounded really good.


Wow I a subscriber or yours .... LOVE the tone you get. Didn't know you were from Canada & I was meaning to ask about the R/T mod on a Traynor YBA-1


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

seadonkey said:


> Killer tone Michael!


Thank you kindly Sir!!


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

copperhead said:


> Wow I a subscriber or yours .... LOVE the tone you get. Didn't know you were from Canada & I was meaning to ask about the R/T mod on a Traynor YBA-1


Thank you!!
I've never modded a Traynor YBA-1 before but I'm sure I can tweak the circuit and make it sound good.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------

